
Waymo CEO says self-driving cars won’t be ubiquitous for decades - enjoyitasus
https://driving.ca/chrysler/auto-news/news/waymo-ceo-says-self-driving-cars-wont-be-ubiquitious-for-decades
======
ada1981
Aren’t Tesla’s driving themselves around?

